# Idee für Projekt auf Agentenbasis



## Sascha.java (4. Jul 2006)

Hallo !

Ich muss im Rahmen einer Abschlussarbeit ein Java Projekt, basierend auf Agenten erstellen.

Da das Thema Agenten noch ein paar Wochen hin ist in der Vorlesung, und ich somit noch garkeine Ahnung habe, was das genau ist, und wie es funktioniert, ist es für mich schwer mir ein Projekt auszudenken, da ich nicht genau einschätzen kann für welche Anwendungen sich solche Agenten eignen.

Wäre ärgerlich wenn ich mir eine Anwendung überlege und mitten drin feststelle, dass es eher ungünstig ist, dabei mit Agenten zu arbeiten.

Hat von euch jemand schonmal mit Agenten gearbeitet, und wenn ja, wofür eignen sich diese?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch eine konkrete Idee für eine Anwendung?

Ich dachte ich sammle erstmal ein paar Vorschläge, vielleicht ist ja eine geeignete Idee dabei

DAnke schonmal für Ideen 


PS: Sollte das Thema in ein anderen Forenteil besser passen, bitte dorthin verschieben, weiß grad nicht genau wohin damit.


----------



## foobar (4. Jul 2006)

Hast du schon eine Vorlesung zum Thema "Was ist eine Suchmaschine" gehabt?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software-Agent


----------



## Sascha.java (5. Jul 2006)

Jo, danke, das hatte ich bereits gelesen, schon vor Wochen.

Dachte nur jemand könnte dies etwas beispielhafter erläutern.

Ging mir auch mehr um eine Projektidee bei der Agenteneinsatz sinnvoll wäre.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## millinär (8. Jul 2006)

o.k. was studierst du denn ?
was willst du mal machen ?
wie lange studierst du noch?


----------



## Gast (10. Jul 2006)

Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik, und tja was ich mal machen will... sagen wir mal nach dem BSc möchte ich erstmal den MSc machen...
von daher studiere ich wohl noch 2 Jährchen,
aber dieses Projekt soll eine Bachelorarbeit werden.


ok erstmal dank für die Reaktion.


Mir sind noch die GEdanken gekommen...
... ein Chattool (ähnlich ICQ, etc..) ok nicht der welthit, aber sicherlich umfangreich, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, wie Agenten dort eingesetzt werden könnten.
... ein Synchronisationstool, dort könnten Agenten vielleicht automatisch reagieren sobald sich etwas im entsprechenden Ordner geändert hat.

Was haltet ihr von sowas?


----------



## Natorion (10. Jul 2006)

das zweite kannst nehmen. geh mal in die uni bibliothek und such nach "distributed systems", so heisst ein buch, dass ihr sicher habt. da ist haargenau mit bespielen erklärt wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Gast (10. Jul 2006)

hi,

nun wir haben sicherlich eine Menge Bücher zum Thema Verteilte Systeme, egal ob auf englisch oder auf deutsch...
Falls du ein konkretes Buch meinst, hast du einen Autor parat?

Meinst du mit Beispielen allgemeine Beispiele wie verteilte Systeme funktionieren oder direkt als Java Code Implementierung die Beispiele?


----------



## Natorion (10. Jul 2006)

das buch heisst distributed systems.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jul 2006)

Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Software-Agent bezeichnet man ein Computerprogramm, das weitgehend unabhängig von Benutzereingriffen arbeitet, es löst Aktionen aufgrund eigener Initiative aus (proaktiv), reagiert auf Änderung der Umgebung (reaktiv), es kommuniziert mit anderen Agenten und lernt aufgrund zuvor getätigter Entscheidungen bzw. Beobachtungen.
> 
> In diversen Communitys werden diese Art „Agenten“ eingesetzt, um Störenfriede aus der Community fernzuhalten.



Die ersten Dinge, die mir dazu einfallen sind Tools gegen Hacker, Mail-Spam, Forum-Spam, Spam überhaupt. Anstatt dass jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht, tauscht man sich zentral (über einen Server) oder dezentral (peer to peer) aus, wobei zentral sicher einfacher ist. Gerade in den o.g. Bereichen gibts ja diverse Listen/Datenbanken, die man als Basis nehmen kann.

Denkbar sind natürlich auch Agenten, die in bestimmten Zielsystemen nach Produkten suchen und in dessen Datenbestand man dann die besten Angebote rauswühlen kann. 

Mag auch sein, dass es da im Bereich Anlagen/Aktien bereits so einiges an Projekten gibt. Die Überwachung der Aktien eines Portfolios mit automatischer Hochrechnugn des Kursverlaufs und Alarmmeldung bei bestimmten Tendenzen (Eskalationsmanagement) wäre denkbar... Zur Prognose dürfte es schon fertige Sachen im Open-Source geben, ansonsten kann mans ja einfach strunzdoof und mathematisch stark vereinfach machen (also ohne "a beatiful mind"  ).

Gibt sicher noch viel mehr mögliche Anwendungsfälle. Viele davon zu trivial, um drauf zu kommen


----------

